
Inexpensive Dynamic DNS over IRC - purpleidea
https://purpleidea.com/blog/2020/09/01/inexpensive-dns-over-irc/
======
purpleidea
I built this, and I hope you find it interesting and useful! Let me know if
you like the idea please =D

As per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
it's:

> "On topic: things people can run on their computers or hold in their hands"

but also:

> "Off topic: blog posts"

So who knows where the right place to post is. LMK

